# Growing fast



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I am here again with new pictures, they are growing so fast!
Kiwi and Jello (maybe even Noodle) are trying their wings in the nest I hear them moving around, knocking on the walls, flapping their wings and of course peeking out of the box 
I weighed them today, everything looks great, I am very glad 
They are all grabbing my fingers when I take them out with my other hand, they like being on my chest and listening to me, Peanut is the only one who is developing a suspicious approach towards the environment but he calms down easily. Kiwi, Jello and Noodle also started to nibble on my chin...super cute


Are cinnamons bigger than greys or pearls? Noodle looks bigger than her older siblings but maybe it has nothing to do with her type?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very adorable...no cinnamons aren't genetically bigger, it could be that she's the oldest so that's why she's bigger. She got the best of everything, she got the super mushy food from the parents as a newbie, and they fed a certain consistency based on her age not any of the others.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

They are so dang adorable.. 

My Cinnamon was over all larger than my other chicks, weight and body size. My Pearl is fatter and shorter. And my Greys seemed to fall in between. I'm not sure if this is typical or not.. just what I have experienced so far with mine.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Noodle was the third baby, that is why I asked  Kiwi, the pearl cinnamon looks a bit shorter than the others too but actually hard to tell


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww they are so gorgeous They do grow so fast!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

So gorgeous ! They grow so fast


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Ooooh, I remember these cuties from the previous pictures you posted when they were younger. The resason being is that they had such adorable names! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I think I still favor little Jello, but they are all so adorable and growing fast!


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

what mutations are the parents? any pictures ?


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Super adorable babies!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Thelion151589 said:


> what mutations are the parents? any pictures ?


The parents are greys..however I think Skye's sibling was a lutino/or cinnamon pearl, she was on sale too when I bought Skye, back then I had no idea about mutations...and the breeder we got Sam from said he was producing pearl babies...?? Actually I am not sure  I wish someone could tell me


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are both normal greys, as you said. Dad is split to cinnamon and pearl, and possibly whiteface. Mom is split to pied.


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes they are crowing and we are older ))) Cute they are


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> They are both normal greys, as you said. Dad is split to cinnamon and pearl, and possibly whiteface. Mom is split to pied.


How can you tell? I am so amazed :yes:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Sam has to be split to cinnamon and pearl since he had cinnamon and pearl babies, females cant be split to these mutations.

He also has white edging to his face mask which can be an indication of being split to whiteface.

I can tell Skye is split to pied because she has yellow feathers in her crest and back of head. 

These are Susannes illustrations, http://media.photobucket.com/image/...nd-more/Other birds/Split-to-WF-adult.jpg?o=6

http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...rds/?action=view&current=Sam-splits-ILLUS.jpg


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Indeed! Wow, thank you


----------



## lokilinda (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh, those are just the cutest babies. Fascinating following posts explaining colouring and mutations. Now I have to go take a better look at my guy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous and i love them names


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness- they are SO cute.


----------

